# Re: Billingham Bag and Rangefinders



## wjk (Jan 15, 2007)

I picked up a Billingham L2 bag---they advertise that it will hold a rangefinder and lenses---it has olive inserts that attach to velcro lining the inside of the bag. The olive inserts have the fabric that the velcro binds to all around it, and the bag has a ring of velcro all around the inside. Thus, the outer surface of the camera and lenses will actually contact velcro and the surface that the velcro binds to. Is that OK? 
(it seems my other bags do much the same thing....)


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2007)

wjk said:


> I picked up a Billingham L2 bag---they advertise that it will hold a rangefinder and lenses---it has olive inserts that attach to velcro lining the inside of the bag. The olive inserts have the fabric that the velcro binds to all around it, and the bag has a ring of velcro all around the inside. Thus, the outer surface of the camera and lenses will actually contact velcro and the surface that the velcro binds to. Is that OK?
> (it seems my other bags do much the same thing....)


 
Yeah, it's ok as long as no glass surface will come in touch with the velcro, especially lenses. Always cap your lenses or have a UV filter on them for protection purpose. If you're really bothered by the roughness of the velcro, you could always wrap the camera in some sort of soft fabric before placing it in the bag.


----------

